

Let's draft our kids - reinstating the US military draft - asanwal
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/10/opinion/lets-draft-our-kids.html?_r=1&smid=tw-share

======
Vivtek
_Imagine the savings — in blood, tears and national treasure — if we had
thought twice about whether we really wanted to invade Iraq._

Says the New York Times. Says the _New York Times_.

I'll tell you something, New York Times - some of us _did_ think twice, and
tried to drag the rest of the country back to reason and a moral stance - and
because of the _freaking New York Times_ , frenziedly legitimizing every lie
the Administration told like the lickspittle lackeys you are, we were soundly
ignored.

So thank you very much, New York Times, but you don't get to have an opinion
on that one any more.

------
brentashley
"But most of all, having a draft might, as General McChrystal said, make
Americans think more carefully before going to war."

As if "Americans" will suddenly have a say in any decision to go to war.
Congress is demonstrably not even required in such decisions any more.

------
cafard
You cannot establish a draft that a) will select enough of the military age
population to be perceived as fair, and b) supply the number of personnel the
armed services actually need.

